# Mechanic work



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,
Is there anyone know where i can learn motor mechanic work for short duration like 6 months in Brisbane.
I have already have the knowledge just trying to be more efficient.
Thanks.


----------



## 435roberts (Oct 10, 2011)

Realman2011 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone know where i can learn motor mechanic work for short duration like 6 months in Brisbane.
> I have already have the knowledge just trying to be more efficient.
> Thanks.


Have you tried asking at your local TAFE school? or government agencies that do upskilling?


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a "BASIC CAR MAINTENANCE" course in Brisbane North TAFE-

This is the course description:

An introduction to basic vehicle components and terminology. Students will also do basic vehicle maintenance, servicing and tune ups. Topics covered: grease and oil change, service and inspection, spark plug operation and service, four stroke cycle, break down procedures, blown fuses, wiper blades and bulb replacement etc. 27135 Tuesday 13 Oct 5 wks 6pm-9pm $189 Bracken Ridge Campus, 157 Norris Road, Bracken Ridge

Hope it helps


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah thanks you so much it really help.
Do you know if they are going to issue any recorgnise certificate ?


----------

